# Panorama und Bildmanipulation



## ron (22. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vor einen paar Tagen bekam ich einen Fotoauftrag um ein Panoramabild von einer Werkstatt zu machen. Noch nie sowas gemacht und mich hier im Forum erst mal schlau gemacht. Da haben einige Erfahrung gemacht mit Panoramafotografie.

Ich hatte zwei Möglichkeiten ans Ziel zu langen: Canon Photostitch und PS CS3. Es zeigte sich, dass Photostitch der einfachere Weg war. CS3 nahm mir die kleine Unterschiede in der Farbtemperatur übel (wobei ich eigentlich nicht verstand woher die kamen).

Das Bild soll auf einem Messestand ausgestellt werden in einer Grösse von 2 x 8 m. und deswegen kommt es auf die Feinheiten schon an. Und da zeigte es sich das Photostitch wiederum nicht genau genug war (oder ich selbst)

Das hier sind die Ausgangsbilder:

   

   

Und hier ist das endliche Panoramabild

 


Als das fertig war (nach vielen Kleinretuschen an den Übergängen), hatte der Auftraggeber gerne noch das eine oder andere entfernt. Die verkaufen Werkstatteinrichtungen (Hebebühnen und so) und wollten gerne noch mal aufgeräumt haben. Z.B. der Mensch, der gebeugt hinter dem Pick Up sitzt. Der sollte ja nicht sitzen..., dafür gibt es schliesslich eine Hebebühne.  Und das orange Ölkänchen sollte auch weg. Wird ja schliesslich direkt mit dem Schlauch aus der Schrankwand gezapft.  

Ausserdem stand da ein Schrank von der Konkurenz. "Kannst du doch bestimmt wegmachen im Photoshop, oder?", fragte der Herr. Der Schrank war nicht so schwierig (dort steht jetzt ein Rollhocker vor einer grauen Wand; die ursprünglich aufgehängte Jacke sollte auch wieder weg), auch nicht das ändern der Nummernschildern, aber der sitzende Mechaniker?  Ein neues Bild kam nicht in Frage 6 Std. Fahrt hin und zurück 

Die Lösung war das Markieren, Kopieren, Einfügen, Spiegeln und Verzerren usw. des rechten Heckteils. Ein neues Rad musste her und entsprechende Schatten.

Aber wenn ich das Resultat selbst sehe, muss ich sagen dass ich zufrieden bin, aber gleichzeitig ein Bisschen nachdenklich....

Schon früher wurde retuschiert was das Zeug hält (Trotzki wurde vom Gruppenbild entfernt, wobei allerdings die Schuhe stehen geblieben sind ), aber heute sind die Möglichkeiten fast unbegrenzt und man kann einfach kein Bild mehr trauen...

Bin aber was Panoramabilder angeht, bin ich auf dem Geschmack bekommen.



LG

Ron


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulierung*

Hallo Ron,
das Ergebnis sieht gut aus - alle Achtung   .
Es ist schon einiges möglich heutzutage an digitaler Retusche. Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da waren Digitalkameras eher belächelte Exoten, und nun ist Kodak pleite... .
kennst Du auch das deutsche Heise-Forum, und die "Digitale Fotografie" vom gleichen Verlag? Dort gibt es eine vierteljährliche Zeitschrift, allerdings aus der Computer- und nicht der Fotografenecke.


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulierung*

Hi Ron,
tolles Ergebnis. 

Die hätten das linke Auto aber mal vorher durch die Waschanlage fahren können. 
Dann wäre das Bild noch sauberer geworden.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulierung*



ron schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwei Möglichkeiten ans Ziel zu langen: Canon Photostitch und PS CS3. Es zeigte sich, dass Photostitch der einfachere Weg war. CS3 nahm mir die kleine Unterschiede in der Farbtemperatur übel (wobei ich eigentlich nicht verstand woher die kamen).



Hallo Ron,

mit Panos beschäftigen wir uns schon eine ganze Weile. Für Deinen ersten Versuch ist es richtig gut geworden. Wir hätten, wegen der Verzerrung des Raums, allerdings einen Standpunkt "etwas weiter rechts" gewählt - aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Das allerdings PS das Pano nicht korrekt ausführen wollte, ist ungewöhnlich. Photomerge funktioniert, soweit wie wir es probiert haben, eigentlich exakter als Photostich. Hier mal ein ganz schneller Versuch der Werkstatt mit Photomerge (wenn auch mit dem Nachteil der geringen Auflösung des Ausgangsmaterials) - an den Schnittstellen der Bilder völlig ohne Nachbearbeitung:

 

Allerdings noch mit Sitzemdem Mechaniker, Ölkännchen und falschem Schrank


----------



## ron (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulierung*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Eigentlich waren der Aufnahmestandpunkt so gewählt, dass die Aktivität des Mechanikers unverzerrt wiedergegeben werden sollte. Erst später kam dann der Kunde und wollte ihn weg haben. Ich wäre auch gern weiter nach hinten gegangen, aber dort war kein Platz mehr. Ausserdem sollte der Betrieb in der Werkstatt einfach weiter gehen. (Die Werkstatt selbst hatte mit der ganze Sache nichts zu tun. Die hatten nur die Gelegenheit geboten.

@ Claudia und Ludwig. Danke für die Nachricht. Wie geschrieben, auch ich war überrascht über die Farbverschiebung. Zwar minimal, aber angesichts der Grösse vom Endresultat, konnte ich mir das nicht leisten. Die Linie war zu deutlich. Die Bilder hatten die gleiche Aufnahmebedingungen und im Lightroom hatten sie auch den gleichen Farbtemperaturwert.

Ich habe noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt mich mit dem Nodalpunkt zu beschäftigen, aber ich habe eine Makroschiene (von Manfrotto), die dafür zumindest in der horizontalen Ebene brauchbar sein musste.

Es ist wirklich spannend damit zu arbeiten, abgesehen von den grossen Dateien (die fertige Datei hat 500Mb).
Heute werde ich die Rückmeldung vom Reklamebureau bekommen, ob die zufrieden sind.:beten

@ Rolf. Nein die Zeitschrift kenne ich nicht. Ich bekomme Fotoforum aus Deutschland und ein paar Mitgliedszeitschriften. Leider ist meine "Lesekapazität" zur Zeit ausgeschöpft.

@ Joerg. Stimmt, hast du recht  Vielleicht können sie noch mal mit dem Putzlappen ran gehen wenn das Bild auf der Messe hängt....

LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulierung*

Hallo Ron,

ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung raten, nicht nur auf den Kunden zu hören.
Im Zweifelsfall hast du einfach den besseren fotografischen Blick.
Ich habe bei diesen uneinigen Situationen immer "so wie Kunde wünscht" und "so wie ich es sehe" gemacht,
und meistens sind wir dann bei meiner Version geblieben.
Warum hast du eigentlich kein Hochformat gemacht? Dabei bleibt immer oben oder unten etwas Luft 
Ich habe


----------



## ron (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulation*

Hallo Conny,

das hat damit zu tun, dass es das erste mal war, dass ich mich an so etwas rangemacht habe. Und dann soll alles schnell, schnell gehen. Ausserdem hatte er mir skizziert, wie er sich vorstellt, wie die Menschenmassen auf der Messe sich an seinem Stand vorbei bewegen. Und das war von links nach rechts. (Ob das in der Wirklichkeit auch so stimmt, sei mal dahin gestellt). Von daher aber stimmte der perspektivischer Verlauf des Bildes schon.

Aber erst mal wusste ich kaum was mich erwartete bevor ich in die Werkstatt reinkam.

Das nächste mal wäre ich auch besser vorbereitet, mit z.B. eine Wasserwage im Blitzanschluss. Claudia und Ludwig waren so nett mir eine PN zu schicken, mit einem Link der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, sprich mit dem Nodalpunkt. Ich habe in der Schnelle noch nicht verstanden, wie ich diesen Punkt finde.

Aber wird schon noch. Hochformat wäre sicher besser gewesen, wie du sagst, gleichzeitig ist es bestimmt auch wichtig, so wenig möglich Pixel zu verschenken. 

LG

Ron


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulation*



ron schrieb:


> Nodalpunkt. Ich habe in der Schnelle noch nicht verstanden, wie ich diesen Punkt finde.


 
@ Ron: hier vielleicht ein paar interessante Links zum Thema Nodalpunkt:

Da jede Kamera-Objektiv-Kombination ihren eigenen Nodalpunkt hat, hier ein Link, wie man ihn annähernd selbst bestimmen kann *klick* oder auch *klick*

Die Ergebnisse der Versuche gibt es aber auch zum Teil schon "fertig" im Net, z.B. hier *klick* 

Unsere ersten Pano-Versuche waren, genau wie Deine Ron, ebenfalls im Querformat. Mit zunehmender Beschäftigung mit dem Thema, entstehen neue Panos eigentlich nur noch im Hochformat. Wie Conny schon schrieb, es bleibt die Möglichkeit oben und unten zu schneiden und es ergibt sich ein "gefälligeres" Seitenverhältnis (jedenfalls nach unserem Geschmack). Aber am wichtigsten: man erzielt eine wesentlich höhere Auflösung.

Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir viel Spass bei den weiteren Panos ...


----------



## Conny (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulation*



ron schrieb:


> z.B. eine Wasserwage im Blitzanschluss...


die kannst du für kleines Geld bestellen, aber gleich eine 3-Wege-Wasserwaage und am besten gleich 2 , falls du eine verlierst 


ron schrieb:


> ..  wie du sagst, gleichzeitig ist es bestimmt auch wichtig, so wenig möglich Pixel zu verschenken.


Zum einen hast du bei einem Pano wirklich genug Pixel, bei dem Sehabstand und der Größe musst du keine 300dpi haben (frage bei der Druckerei nach, Schrift kann man separat halten) 
zum anderen sollst du ja auch gerade deshalb HF machen, damit du etwas Luft hast 
Und dann darfst du CuL ruhig glauben


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulation*

erste Versuche von GöGa,
er nutzt "hugin" als Bearbeitungsprogramm

http://www.panoramio.com/user/6505835


----------



## ron (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulation*

Wie immer: die Lernkurve ist steil am Anfang.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Heute fahre ich nach Oslo; ein Besuch im Fotoladen steht schon auf dem Programm. 

LG

Ron


----------



## Koipaar (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulation*

Hallo Ron,
ich finde deine Arbeit wirklich klasse. Nur so zum Spaß habe ich mir die 4 Bilder geladen und mit PS CS3 und PS CS5 versucht, bis auf die durch die geringe Auflösung bedingten Unzuläglichkeiten gab es keine Probleme. Falls du in Zukunft viel mit Retuschen zu tun haben solltest (es gibt mehr als einen Mechaniker in Deutschland und Ölkännchen in mehr als nur Orange), dann kann ich dir den Umstieg auf CS5 nur empfehlen, allein das inhaltsensitive Füllen ist ein Hit. Wenn du nicht schon da warst, gehe mal auf die Seite von Haeme Ulrich und Michel Mayerle (xxx.ulrich-media.ch). Ulrich arbeitet bei der Entwicklung von Adobe mit und hat immer einen Rat. Auch sehr hilfreich ist das Forum von xxx.hilfdirselbst.ch, im PS-Forum habe ich bisher immer qualifizierte Antworten bekommen.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## ron (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Panorama und Bildmanipulation*

Hallo Christoph,

das ist wirklich noch mal eine Idee. Bislang bin ich mit CS3 ganz gut gefahren, aber die Verbesserungen, die es immer im Lauf der Zeit gibt, haben es manchmal wirklich in sich.

Der Besuch im Fotoladen hatte es allerdings auch in sich, aber im umgekehrten Sinne. Ich habe mich schon längst daran gewöhnt das Sachen hier teurer sind, aber als der Verkäufer mir das Plastikklötschen auf den Tisch legte mit der Forderung nach umgerechnet 45 Euro, entschied ich spontan, dass er diesen Artikel gerne behalten könnte....:dumm

LG

Ron


----------

